# looking for pal



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

hi shipmates wonder if anyone could help iwas looking for a seaman called (JIM) he was alongside us at corpus christi on an american ship sailing under a liberian flag i think he was on deck or engine room and spoke somali,but was white look forward to any replies P.S he might have been in catering cheers(bobby)glasgow oh i forgot it was in the60s


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Thats Quite a task Shipmate ! But if any site can help its this one . Good Luck. Derek


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Bobby also try the merchant navy site www.mowbars.plus.com A bit more info might help.


----------



## albertwebster (Nov 19, 2005)

Ahoy there Bobby. read your profile, you weren't by any chance the engineer on the Watt's Watt's Greenwich which struck the bridge parapet in Corpus Christi because the gear box jammed. We were there for weeks and eventually had to go to Galveston to get a new bow fitted. But then that was in 1957.

regards, Albert Webster.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

albertwebster said:


> Ahoy there Bobby. read your profile, you weren't by any chance the engineer on the Watt's Watt's Greenwich which struck the bridge parapet in Corpus Christi because the gear box jammed. We were there for weeks and eventually had to go to Galveston to get a new bow fitted. But then that was in 1957.
> 
> regards, Albert Webster.


hi albert,no we were there 1964 the only exiting thing that happened was me&2nd eng were deported from states for being bad boys cheers bobby


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

How bad were you bobby ? Your company must have been chuffed at having to replace you and the 2nd Eng . Was the ship delayed while your replacements were flown in ??


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*bad boys*



Derek Roger said:


> How bad were you bobby ? Your company must have been chuffed at having to replace you and the 2nd Eng . Was the ship delayed while your replacements were flown in ??


no, derek immigration took over ,took us back on board i think they liked us said his great g/da was a canadian scot an all that stuff old man wasnt very happy thoughPS we couldnt get back 1 nite took a truck without owners perm we were very lucky(bobby)


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

*Things that move in the night*

I know what you mean ; my shipmates had a habit of saying bet you couldnt drive that ! knowing I would most likley take the bait . Took a steam engine / train loaded with cars of potash ( I think it was ) in Madras for a mile or so run down the track; left it there when we ran out of steam ( no one wanted to stoke !.)
Capetown it was one of those container moving things on legs . Took it from the ship and parked near the gatehouse and walked ashore . Took it back to the ship and parked it but unfortuantley someone threw the keys in the drink !Hell to pay next day as they couldnt get it started . Police visited the ship as there was a report of it moving around at night . I had a beard at the time ; shaved it off as apparently the cops were looking for someone with a beard . The old man figured things out pretty quick but nothing was said at the time got away with that one by the skin of our teeth .
Derek


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*good boys*

hey derek heres me thinking me and jerry were bad boys/nothing compared to that lot cheers mate. pS shipmates ive found (jim) remember (jim) thanks guys all the best bobby glsgow


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Aye Wee Jimmie !! ( Ive got a Wee Jimmie hat / Hair too ) Derek


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

*doing naughties*

once got inside a armoured personell carrier while a little worse for drink coming back aboard (PALM LINE LAGOS) pulled a few levers switched some switches but nothing happened(Thank my lucky stars) next morning looking at the vehicle from the out side there apeared to be rockets or grenade missiles conected to the sides, could you imagine the consequences of that lot going off? not too shure though if it taught me any lessons
JIM


----------

